# Hawaiian bird feeder



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 26, 2018)

My new resort has a problem with birds swarming around the restaurant. Since they won't let me take care of the problem with a shotgun I had to go a different way, feed the little crap factory's.

I came in over the weekend and put this little number together. My grounds team will mount it this week and I'll add a pic of it in place later.

Reactions: Like 10 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## TimR (Jun 26, 2018)

Very cool, and I'm sure will blend in well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 26, 2018)

That's a great way to use your old grass skirt....

And by old, I mean the one you had on yesterday....

And by....oh nevermind....

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Tom Smart (Jun 26, 2018)

You don’t have squirrels do you?


----------



## TimR (Jun 26, 2018)

Tom Smart said:


> You don’t have squirrels do you?


Tom, I was going to ask same thing...looks like a buffet table for squirrels on mainland.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 26, 2018)

No squirrels here. We do have rats but I will have a 12" wide band wrapped around the pole so they can't climb up.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 26, 2018)

One word.........cats.
They see birds as a challenge, a snack, and a toy. They'll take care of the rats too when their adults. Lol. No mice or rats at my house. I find spots where it looks like a bird went poor and exploded on the lawn all the time, lol. Poor birdies, they become a meal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 26, 2018)

Don, where did you get that kit from? We know you can't build!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 26, 2018)

We have a ton of cats and mongoose. Have been feeding the birds on the ground to get them away from the restaurant and the other day a mongoose jumped out and bit a dove. The dove took of and the mongoose wasn't big enough to hold her so let go. 

@Eric Rorabaugh I hope that box gets filled with plywood before it gets back to you.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## kweinert (Jun 26, 2018)

Blue lighter is a nice touch.

Is there a reason that all the outside rails weren't made the same length? I was trying to think of a structural reason they couldn't be the same but couldn't think of anything offhand.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 26, 2018)

kweinert said:


> Blue lighter is a nice touch.
> 
> Is there a reason that all the outside rails weren't made the same length? I was trying to think of a structural reason they couldn't be the same but couldn't think of anything offhand.


I dont have the tools here to cut perfect sides. They were cut to fit. When I started building it I found out I have 2 bar clamps in the entire shop and that's it for clamps. So I just did what I could with what I had to work with.

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## kweinert (Jun 26, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I dont have the tools here to cut perfect sides. They were cut to fit. When I started building it I found out I have 2 bar clamps in the entire shop and that's it for clamps. So I just did what I could with what I had to work with.



No worries, just curious. Thanks.


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 26, 2018)

Nice work Don! I take it you have a decent shop at your work.... cant wait till your ground team installs it, and your photography team provides an image for us

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 26, 2018)

I always enjoy seeing your work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 26, 2018)

The roof doesn't cover the whole base? You're not worried about snow collecting in it? I would be.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 26, 2018)

gman2431 said:


> The roof doesn't cover the whole base? You're not worried about snow collecting in it? I would be.


Really? Snow? You ain't right in the head... I just hope its hurricane proof. 

It is made out of an old beach chair that was ironwood. (Not the desert verity) heavy as hell. There is all thread going through the entire thing to hold it together. My only fear is the wind ripping it from the 4x4 post.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 26, 2018)

barry richardson said:


> Nice work Don! I take it you have a decent shop at your work.... cant wait till your ground team installs it, and your photography team provides an image for us


There is a table saw, drill press and a chop saw. A smattering of hand tools and a couple pipe clamps. Oh, and a compressor for the nail guns. Local 5 guys won't use a hammer I guess...

I will have my people take some good pics for you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 26, 2018)

It holds the scratch without blowing out the sides... hot glue is great stuff.

Reactions: Like 9 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 26, 2018)

Is it lava proof?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 26, 2018)

I don’t know if anyone educated you Hawaiians but if you feed the birds more will come, they will have baby birds and then they will have baby birds  ...seems like the shotgun would have been a better alternative

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 26, 2018)

Oh...and nice looking feeder.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 26, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 26, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> I don’t know if anyone educated you Hawaiians but if you feed the birds more will come, they will have baby birds and then they will have baby birds  ...seems like the shotgun would have been a better alternative


That's the rub. Some guests think it's cute that birds land on their table and feed them. Other guests think it's the most repulsive thing ever. I can't scold the guest that likes it so have to try to move the birds another way. I did offer to shoot them but was told I might hit a tourist on the beach. Apparently that's a bad thing here... I said it's just bird shot but they still said no.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Jun 26, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> That's the rub. Some guests think it's cute that birds land on their table and feed them. Other guests think it's the most repulsive thing ever. I can't scold the guest that likes it so have to try to move the birds another way. I did offer to shoot them but was told I might hit a tourist on the beach. Apparently that's a bad thing here... I said it's just bird shot but they still said no.


So spiking the birdseed with carbofuran is out?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 26, 2018)

Tom Smart said:


> So spiking the birdseed with carbofuran is out?


Yep, hotels have tried that here and it was a pr nightmare. Birds flopping on the beach half dead made folks think it was some kind of airborne attack and panicked. 

I'm at the point of realizing if you can't beat them, join them. So I'm feeding the crap machines away from the restaurant. Hung 3 small feeders in plumeria trees and will put this on a post.

Moral of the story boys and Tony's is simple, please don't feed the animals when you are on vacation. Except the sharks, you can feed them all you want...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Jun 26, 2018)

How bout some raptors - hawks, eagles, other meat eaters.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 26, 2018)

None here, there is a falconer here who for $100 an hour will have her hawk fly around the property but that's not very cost effective.

We dont have a lot of the predators here you have on the mainland. Something about being the most remote place on the planet I guess.


----------



## Tom Smart (Jun 26, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> None here, there is a falconer here who for $100 an hour will have her hawk fly around the property but that's not very cost effective.
> 
> We dont have a lot of the predators here you have on the mainland. Something about being the most remote place on the planet I guess.


$100 an hour?! I’ll run around the property with a vuvuzella for half that.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Jun 26, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Yep, hotels have tried that here and it was a pr nightmare. Birds flopping on the beach half dead made folks think it was some kind of airborne attack and panicked.
> 
> I'm at the point of realizing if you can't beat them, join them. So I'm feeding the crap machines away from the restaurant. Hung 3 small feeders in plumeria trees and will put this on a post.
> 
> Moral of the story boys and Tony's is simple, please don't feed the animals when you are on vacation. Except the sharks, you can feed them all you want...



I caught that a$$hat!!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 26, 2018)

Tom Smart said:


> $100 an hour?! I’ll run around the property with a vuvuzella for half that.


I bet they change their minds about shooting people if you did that...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tom Smart (Jun 27, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I bet they change their minds about shooting people if you did that...


No worries, I’ll keep my clothes on.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 27, 2018)

I found @Don Ratcliff 's new profile picture

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## woodman6415 (Jun 27, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> I found @Don Ratcliff 's new profile picture
> 
> View attachment 149220


What’s that old saying “ a bird in the Bush equals 2 in the hand “ or something like that ... my old timers has kicked in again

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 27, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> I found @Don Ratcliff 's new profile picture
> 
> View attachment 149220


And that's why I don't do speedos, my pecker sticks out the top...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 27, 2018)

woodman6415 said:


> What’s that old saying “ a bird in the Bush equals 2 in the hand “ or something like that ... my old timers has kicked in again

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ClintW (Jun 27, 2018)

Nice bird feeder. Looks very Hawaiian!
To get rid of the birds you could always use a trap maybe. We use to use on the farm. Worked well enough for sparrows. Grabbed an image from Google.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 27, 2018)

...and then he can release them over the volcano

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 28, 2018)

Or sell them to the tourists to take home!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 29, 2018)

Bbq em.....


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 29, 2018)

Here it is installed.

Reactions: Like 11 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Jun 29, 2018)

Where are all the birds?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Jun 29, 2018)

Better tell the guy with the weed eater to be careful. Looks like he is gonna cut those palms off at the base.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 29, 2018)

Looks good Don, good job... way to think outside the box to solve a problem that you obviously have already tried everything mainlanders can come up with.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 1, 2018)

Looks good Don, good job... way to think outside the box to solve a problem that you obviously have already tried everything us silly mainlanders can come up with.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 1, 2018)

Looks like a nightmare to clean when it rains and rots the food. Off course It never rains in hawaii!!!!!
we used to feed the birds- Loved it- the hawks made our place a daily stop on their feeding route. That was cool, well until the skunks made us daily stop also. we planted stuff the birds like so they are still here. no more skunks- we do not have to follow no stinkin rules about shootin skunks....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 2, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> stinkin rules about shootin skunks....



I see what you did there....


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 2, 2018)

Zoom

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

